# Small Cockroach Problem Really Need Some Advice PLEASE



## PhilTykes

Hi everyone I have just recently moved into my flat in Dubai. 

I know you probably have seen hundreds of posts like this so I am sorry in advance!! 

Basically I have seen a few cockroaches - nothing crazy just one or two within a couple of weeks! So I don't think I need to get 'pest control' in! Plus I want to get rid of the problem on the cheap!!

I went to the supermarket and having never needed to buy insecticde before I have no idea what to look for! can anyone help please me? 

I remember seeing: Pif Paf, Baygon, Raid, Combat, powders, sprays, the works!.......but whats the difference!? and which one should I use!? Please help!!!!! Any advice would be much appriecated!

Thanks!


----------



## Confiture

Is it your flat or a rental?

If the latter, I'd contact the landlord.

Just because you've seen one or two, doesn't mean that's the full extent of the infestation.

I wouldn't bother with the supermarket stuff personally. Get the professionals in.


----------



## M.A.K

There is this gel called "Good Gel" that you can apply at different points in your room or ask for any other gel that kills Cockroaches from a Supermarket. That should be enough.


----------



## welduae

I agree with M.A.K. There are these gels you can apply. Some of them are know as German gel. I have used it once and never hand to use it again since. I don't know where to get it from in Dubai. I got mine from Abu dhabi. I think i have some of it left


----------



## amyjacksonsharma

I found good bye roach or something like that, it's an injection sortve thing, looks like caramel  just dot it in areas around the house, might have a few come around but u will find they r dead n then seem to stop all together! I got it at al Maya in lamcy plaza. About 16 bucks. Good luck!


----------



## VitaEsMorte

amyjacksonsharma said:


> I found good bye roach or something like that, it's an injection sortve thing, looks like caramel  just dot it in areas around the house, might have a few come around but u will find they r dead n then seem to stop all together! I got it at al Maya in lamcy plaza. About 16 bucks. Good luck!


It's Ecosav Ecogel, the cockroaches which eat this become poison for other cockroaches and really very effective!


----------



## PhilTykes

Guys,

Thank you all so much for your help! Unfortuantely I have been away recently so as yet I havent fully tackled the situation! The battle resumes this weekend! 

I will get some gel this weekend at some point and let you know how it goes!

I found some areosols left from the last tenant so I will try that aswell, or are they no good???? because surely gel cant get the flying insects can they!? I have spotted a few flying objects hovering from above since I have returned!

Thanks again for all the advice! really appreciate it!


----------



## Haz53

Why don't you try the boric acid recipe? It is simple, cheap, non-toxic and very effective. I think it consists of boric acid, sugar, flour in equal quantities then you make a paste by adding some milk and oil. Some people add chopped onions as well to the mixture. Shape into small balls and put in kitchen cabinets, drawers etc. Small cockroaches just disappear.
You can Google it first.
Hope this helps.

Haz




PhilTykes said:


> Guys,
> 
> Thank you all so much for your help! Unfortuantely I have been away recently so as yet I havent fully tackled the situation! The battle resumes this weekend!
> 
> I will get some gel this weekend at some point and let you know how it goes!
> 
> I found some areosols left from the last tenant so I will try that aswell, or are they no good???? because surely gel cant get the flying insects can they!? I have spotted a few flying objects hovering from above since I have returned!
> 
> Thanks again for all the advice! really appreciate it!


----------



## hubbly_bubbly

Cockroaches can adapt pretty much anywhere but they do like heat. Drop or spray or paste your pesticide behind your fridge and oven and anywhere else warm like pipe openings etc.

Good luck.


----------



## amyjacksonsharma

Ok so.... Got the gel about 2 wks ago..... Virtually roach free for now.... Had only one n it was dead! Yay!


----------



## PhilTykes

The battle is going well! Thanks for all the advice think the gel is helping alot! However I am sure I killed this one cockroach twice today with a spray (it had the same noticeable mark)! does any one else think these guys are evolving and are becoming immune to insecticides!!?? haha


----------



## bubble_boy

Anyone know where I can find this gel? Preferably in the Al Barsha area. Looked for it in a few shop, but didn't find anything yet.


----------



## amyjacksonsharma

I found it in al Maya lamcy plaza


----------



## BedouGirl

I got mine in Lals too. You could try Lulu or Carrefour.


----------

